# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag v2.0.8.0 Released

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag Release v2.0.8.0* * 
This time we generally worked on your requests to make EasyJTAG are best solution on market.
We happy to present you eMMC GP1 GP2 GP3 GP4 sizes editor and lot of new eMMC ISP Phones.
ISP phones. We keep updating JTAG models also.   Main Suite Changes:  Added GP-1, GP-2, GP-3 or GP-4 partition size setting.Added GP-1, GP-2, GP-3 or GP-4 partition write reliability setting.Added Enhanced User Data Area parameter setting.Fixed  access GP-1, GP-2, GP-3 or GP-4 partition..Fixed  sparse images writing in pluginsDrivers and plugins now are signed. So users will get rid of annoying windows 8, 8.1 and 10 warnings etc.   Added new phones via direct EMMC:  Samsung SHV E250K ISP Pinout+Dumps UpdatedSamsung SHV E275K ISP Pinout+Dumps AddedSamsung GT-S7262 ISP Pinout+Dumps Added World First ( New Spread ISP method added) *Samsung GT-B5330  ISP Pinout+Dumps AddedMotorola XT1063   ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppMotorola XT1064   ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppMotorola XT1068   ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppMotorola XT1550   ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppLG D375  ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppLG D431G  ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppLG D451G  ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppLG E612  ISP Pinout+Dumps AddedLG E425  ISP Pinout Added thanks Seba KoppLG P778G  ISP Pinout+Dumps Added thanks Seba KoppMTS 970H  ISP Pinout AddedSHW-M420S ISP  Pinout Added thanks Black-Micron  Added new phones via JTAG :  Samsung GT-I8700 Pinout + Dump  
Screenshot:    
*Spreadtrum ISP method require soldering if two jumpers and HiPower  clock mode to be enabled. Also USB+VCC+VCCQ Power required also.
*Drivers signature are self signed e.g requrie root CA installing ( automated )
*We prepared very hot news for Z3X EasyJTAG owners. Keep turned!  JEDEC 4.5 General Purpose Partitions and Enhanced User Data Area configuration   General Purpose Partitions and Enhanced User Data Area configuration by the host can have effects on
data previously stored (they will be destroyed) and the device initialization time. In particular, the
initialization time after first power cycle subsequent to the configuration can exceed the maximum
initialization time defined by the specs since the internal controller could execute operations to set up the
configurations stated by the host.
More generally also the following initialization phases can be affected by the new configuration. Max
power up timings shall be specified in the device technical literature.*

----------

